

What happened to The JavaScript Show? - duncan_bayne
http://javascriptshow.com/

======
petercooper
Co-host here. Don't want to speak for him too much but Jason went to work for
Treehouse and basically does this sort of thing as his day job so I think he
ran out of time to do this on the side. We really need to resolve it at some
point though.

------
duncan_bayne
I used to listen to this podcast a while ago. I visited the site today and it
looks pretty dead (some sort of landing / squatting / registration page).

Anyone know what happened? The Ruby Show seems to be alright.

